# Cat flaps on council properties?



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I wondered if anyone knows if council's allow you to have a cat flap on the door? 

I would love to have one for my boy but im not sure if we'd be allowed to, I can ring tomorrow and ask but want to know now  

We move soon so it would be good to know if we can have one on the new house (still a housing association house).


----------



## FandangoLil (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a cat flap on a council property that I moved into. This was Norwich City Council. It was there when I moved in. I did board it up as my Jack could get straight through, but it didn't seem to be a problem in the area I lived in as there were several places with cat flaps.

A quick call to your council will clarify things, I am sure.


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you, I will ring them and find out for sure. Was yours on the front or back door? I think if we are allowed one it will need to be on the front as the back doors are steel enforced.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I understand many councils and housing associations allow catflaps on outer doors these days, but as you say it would need to go on a wooden or glass door, not a steel reinforced one. 

If there is no suitable door, then sometimes they will allow it on a downstairs window, which has to be reglazed after the catflap is fitted. You would then have to pay to have the flap removed from the window and reglazing done when you moved. 

You may need to put your request to be allowed a catflap in writing. Good luck


----------



## FandangoLil (Jun 17, 2012)

It was on the front door (or the only door in fact) or our old flat. 2nd floor too. 

Please don't flame me for having a JRT in a second floor flat, we had a huge woods to walk in behind me!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to live in council property years ago and we never asked the council and no-one ever commented, it was on the back door though


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Aw I would hope noone would flame you for that! Tell anyone that does to keep their nose out!  

Thanks for replying, I THINK the front door is wooden like our current one is, I will walk round tomorrow and check before I ring.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I really dont think that any town council would object to you fitting a cat flap, the only conditions they may
state is that its a properly manufactured flap and fitted correctly, good luck...........Chris


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

The council I work for allow you too aslong as the property is put back to std when you move out.


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I wondered if they would say we had to change it back when we move out. We have waited a long time for this house so we really do plan on being there for the duration. 

Thanks all


----------

